# Drag Car Gearing?



## quicksilver (Aug 27, 2007)

Was hopeing someone could get me started in the right direction in gearing my Gms. I have been to Gms website and the site tells me to gear till the et falls off. I find this not to be a very efficeint approach. If you have a formula for gearing at a 132 ft. Would much appreciate this. I have tried Calculators and stuff of that sort but they have come up short. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry nothing more to add.... that formula has been what most everyone has started with and then adjusted to what they need ..mostly depending on what motor and tires used...

i haven't found two people that use the same setup...ever..... guess if you post the motor and set up you are using it might help getting info for someone area to start and see if that helps....

motor type and what wind....

Billy


----------



## DLS II (May 31, 2007)

So much depends on your motor and tire size.At one time Astro Flight made drag motors. I think the motor I have is a Top Fuel 1. KV 3571. 8-14 cells. Gearing 3.8-4.5 with 2.3"-2.5" diameter tires. I hope this gives you a starting point. Don


----------

